# Why can't you housetrain Maltis like other dogs?



## Mari B

I'm just wondering after reading many, many housetraining nightmares on SM, why you can't housetrain a Maltese like you do other small dogs?

I've housetrained 4 toy breed pups, all were approx 3 lbs when they arrived at my home (anywhere between 10 wks and 4 months). A couple were rescues, a couple were well-bred. We just walked them to the door, let them out to the dog potty area and said "go potty", praised them, rewarded with a little treat upon coming back in. We took them out every hour or so at first, after play, after sleeping, after eating, etc. We fed on schedule, took water up at 9pm or so, did crate training, etc. We did this even in winter, we live in MN (mind, we have a covered/walled potty that doesn't get rain or snow). We never used pee-pads, didn't use an x-pen or anything. I dont' work so I kept the dog with me whereever I was in the house, took it out frequently and dilegently. In some cases there was another dog or dogs in the house that was setting an example and the pup would traips along and follow them down the hall to the potty door when I would say "let's go out".

I'm just confused why it seems so challenging based on what I'm reading on SM?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I think why you read about it is because those are the only people who post - when there are problems. For every 20 posts that are about tough housetraining, there are probably 200-300 that don't/didn't have problems. My girl was trained in 2 weeks and hasn't had an accident since. Just a thought.


----------



## allheart

Mari B, honest to heaven, they are no different then any other breed. Just like Bonnie's Mom said, it's only those who have a concern in a certain area, that you will see reach out for advice.

I tell you the honest to gosh truth, Leo, the moment he came home, whippered, until he found the pee pads. He has yet to have an accident. That is no reflection on me, that is how he came to me. Mia, is doing well also, but still has her whoops, my that is my fault. 

The Maltese is a smart, loving and incredible breed and the key is consistency.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 8 2008, 02:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685344


> The Maltese is a smart, loving and incredible breed and the key is consistency.[/B]


Couldn't agree more! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 8 2008, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685278


> I think why you read about it is because those are the only people who post - when there are problems. For every 20 posts that are about tough housetraining, there are probably 200-300 that don't/didn't have problems. My girl was trained in 2 weeks and hasn't had an accident since. Just a thought.[/B]


Great post Linda and it's sooooooooo true.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## sophie

I agree with Linda. And, just because some of us choose to use pee pads or ex-pens doesn't mean there is a problem with housetraining. Sophie picked it up very quickly - she goes on her pads or if we are outside she goes outside. Annie took a little longer, but she is a rescue and I think that came into play during her training. She also uses pads indoors, but will go outside if that is where we are.

Some of us just choose to train to go indoors using pads and/or ex-pens as our preference of choice - no indication that there is a problem with houstraining the wee ones.

I wish I could stay home with mine - you are lucky. 

Linda


----------



## Morkie4

They really aren't any harder than any other breed to potty train. I use your method of training with my malts and with my yorkie. I have heard on other forums that Yorkie's are incredibly hard to potty train and I had no problems at all. I have never used the crate to train nor have I used pee pads. All of mine are 100% housetrained and have full roam of the house when I am gone. I think one thing you said that was "KEY" is that you *DON'T WORK* which is a huge circumstance in your favor. I don't work either and so when I get a new dog, I live, eat and sleep with them until they get the idea that outside is their area for eliminating. I contribute my time to them 100% and it goes a lot faster but a lot of dog owners have to work and so it does take a bit longer to housetrain so pee pad training is necessary. You can't train them if you are not there to do it and you are at work.

But I agree with the others, there are maybe a handful of frustrated malt owners over housetraining because it is new to them or their circumstances hinder the time they have to spend training. But malts are smart and pick it up quickly if done consistently and patiently.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I agree with Linda too. My experience is limited to just one Maltese, Dixie. She came to us pee pad trained. The breeder, like most show breeders I believe, doesn't let her dogs out in the yard. They are limited to the deck and pee pads. Of course they don't want those gorgeous, long white coats to get dirty. They work too hard to keep them beautiful and clean. We kept Dixie to the pads until she got used to her new home. We then trained her to go outside just like you described. No problem. I never used an X pen. I was home like you are. That's is a huge plus when training a dog.


----------



## revakb2

Bogie was the youngest puppy I have ever had, and the easiest to train. I have had many dogs through the years, most mixed breed dogs. The difference between training my rescue dogs and training my Maltese is that I finally educated myself on "how to." I finally took the time to train me and then him. 
I also agree with the others that most people only post with problems. There are many more of us that don't experience these problems.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

CeeCee is piddle pad trained and came to me that way.....I have never had a problem with her since. I guess it is true, when something is going right, we don't put it on the forum~~~~


----------



## Mari B

Thank you, all. This is good to know. I see your point about the negative housetraining posts. 

Morkie4, I agree, I don't work nor do I have kids - the dogs *are* my kids.  
Like you, when I get a pup, it's my 100% job to get the dog housetrained and on a routine. 

I have two male Powderpuffs, both 100% housetrained and they'll help me set the example. 

Below are pics of our "potty area" here in MN, as you can see, it's mostly covered. It's right off of our mudroom. It consists of a concrete pad w/ kennel decking laid over (kennel decking is similar to Trex and allows for drainage), then a thin layer of cedar chip which can be shoveled up every 2 weeks and fresh laid down. We pick the stools up immediately and place in the can. 

You can see there are also two piece of PetLoo grass out there, too. That is because in our condo in Chicago, we use a PetLoo system on our balcony and my 77 yr old mom uses one for her dog in her garage. So, we want the boys to "remember" that grass for when they have to use it. The last two pics show the PetLoo at our weekend place in Chicago. 

I'm curious if you think a Maltese could handle the potty area in our MN winter? Thank you.


----------



## momtoboo

You certainly have a nice setup for your dogs to go potty.I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to train a Maltese to use it. I'm sure they aren't any harder to train than any other dog toy. I'd never had to potty train any dog until I got Boo. I was clueless. I did a simple search on-line & read how to crate train, followed the guidelines & now have a perfectly outdoor pottytrained male Malt. He caught on fast & has been 100% since before he was even 6 mths old. I have several friends & relatives with other breeds,Pom,Chi, Yorkie, Schnauzer, who haven't been able to completely pottytrain them. If you put in the effort,time & use the right methods, you should be fine. I'd watch a puppy around those wood chips though,puppies will chew,eat anything available.


----------



## Mari B

Yeah, they do pic up the chips a few times and I just take them away. Once they figure out that it's the potty area they stop doing that.


----------



## coco

I used the pee pads for Coco when I got her, and she was fine with them. Then when I would leave her for a while and come home, as she got older, she hadn't used them. It was warm weather, and we'd go for walks. She'd always go outside during that time. So, she became an outside trained dog. We have had absolutely NO issues. Coco was the easiest dog to housebreak I've ever had. I'm wondering now, though, if it is possible to get an outside trained dog to use a pee pad. Next fall, we are moving into a high rise building on the 23rd floor for the winter months. It's going to be a pain to take her out when she needs to go. I've thought of those boxes with the fake grass, but she's a pretty smart little girl, so I'm wondering if that will work. Has anyone had experience with using pee pads when your dog is used to going outside? Hope this question is still on the subject, as I'm not trying to steal this thread.


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (Coco @ Dec 8 2008, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685754


> I used the pee pads for Coco when I got her, and she was fine with them. Then when I would leave her for a while and come home, as she got older, she hadn't used them. It was warm weather, and we'd go for walks. She'd always go outside during that time. So, she became an outside trained dog. We have had absolutely NO issues. Coco was the easiest dog to housebreak I've ever had. I'm wondering now, though, if it is possible to get an outside trained dog to use a pee pad. Next fall, we are moving into a high rise building on the 23rd floor for the winter months. It's going to be a pain to take her out when she needs to go. I've thought of those boxes with the fake grass, but she's a pretty smart little girl, so I'm wondering if that will work. Has anyone had experience with using pee pads when your dog is used to going outside? Hope this question is still on the subject, as I'm not trying to steal this thread.[/B]



I'd start getting her re introduced to the pee pads before you need her to use them. Coco is a smart cookie, I am certain she will adapt.
To the OP: Who said you couldn't just train a maltese like any other dog? the fantastic thing about M is, if , by chance you are not having an easy time of training, we are all here to support and comfort a new doggie owner that might need support and answer any and all questions that tey might have. I agree with BonniesMom, I don't think most of us have issues with training but not all Mats are the same...


----------



## elizabeth

QUOTE (Mari B @ Dec 8 2008, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685532


> Thank you, all. This is good to know. I see your point about the negative housetraining posts.
> 
> Morkie4, I agree, I don't work nor do I have kids - the dogs *are* my kids.
> Like you, when I get a pup, it's my 100% job to get the dog housetrained and on a routine.
> 
> I have two male Powderpuffs, both 100% housetrained and they'll help me set the example.
> 
> Below are pics of our "potty area" here in MN, as you can see, it's mostly covered. It's right off of our mudroom. It consists of a concrete pad w/ kennel decking laid over (kennel decking is similar to Trex and allows for drainage), then a thin layer of cedar chip which can be shoveled up every 2 weeks and fresh laid down. We pick the stools up immediately and place in the can.
> 
> You can see there are also two piece of PetLoo grass out there, too. That is because in our condo in Chicago, we use a PetLoo system on our balcony and my 77 yr old mom uses one for her dog in her garage. So, we want the boys to "remember" that grass for when they have to use it. The last two pics show the PetLoo at our weekend place in Chicago.
> 
> I'm curious if you think a Maltese could handle the potty area in our MN winter? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I think it important to remember that those of us who post do post WHEN we have a problem and we are looking for support as well as practical suggestions. We live in Inver Grove Heights, MN and my 12 year old Maltese, whom we just put down 1 month ago today was a 10 pd Maltie and came to us trained to go outside. So, for me having a new Matlti who is VERY tiny, this is a new experience and I have needed some suggestions. She is too little , in my opinion to go outside and train with all the snow and severe cold temps we get here. She had never even been outside before we got her at 15 weeks. I took Bella to the mailbox tonight, while it was snowing, and she was shaking so bad when I got back in the house......this is why I am doing the pee pad method. And like I mentioned, I had never heard of a "pee pad" until I picked her up from the bredder. 

I apologize if I am one who has sought advice on the matter on a regular basis...I certainly don't mean to be a "pain". I work 3 days a week and am home the rest so I did do alot of reading and educating on the matter but sometimes things go wrong that the book or books don't mention and that is when I ask some of you. Thank-you to all of you who have been so incredibly supportive, I think I am still grieving for my Annie and just want everything for Bella to be perfect.......
Merry Christmas and Thanks
Elizabeth and Bella :sorry:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Sorry, but this is not rocket science. You've trained several dogs. Why would there be a difference?

I could not possibly give you any advice. You're looking at someone who installed tile ~ lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE


> I apologize if I am one who has sought advice on the matter on a regular basis...I certainly don't mean to be a "pain". I work 3 days a week and am home the rest so I did do alot of reading and educating on the matter but sometimes things go wrong that the book or books don't mention and that is when I ask some of you. Thank-you to all of you who have been so incredibly supportive, I think I am still grieving for my Annie and just want everything for Bella to be perfect.......
> Merry Christmas and Thanks
> Elizabeth and Bella :sorry:[/B]


I wasn't directing my post at anyone in particular, nor did I mean to make it sound negative--I hope you didn't take it that way, Elizabeth.


----------



## Mari B

I certainly meant no disrespect to anyone. I'm just doing my homework to make sure this is a breed I would be happy with. Isn't that the ethical thing to do?????
I take adding a family member very, very serious and thus, I get pretty intense in my research. 
Like Elizabeth, the whole Pee Pad thing is completely foreign and new to me. I'd never read so much about it before coming to this site. I just wanted to hear from those that have housetrained to outdoors exclusively or successfully.

Again, geez, no disrespect intended and no need for curt responses.


----------



## momtoboo

QUOTE (Mari B @ Dec 9 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686238


> I certainly meant no disrespect to anyone. I'm just doing my homework to make sure this is a breed I would be happy with. Isn't that the ethical thing to do?????
> I take adding a family member very, very serious and thus, I get pretty intense in my research.
> Like Elizabeth, the whole Pee Pad thing is completely foreign and new to me. I'd never read so much about it before coming to this site. I just wanted to hear from those that have housetrained to outdoors exclusively or successfully.
> 
> Again, geez, no disrespect intended and no need for curt responses.[/B]


The peepad thing was a mystery to me too. It was Jan. & very cold here when I brought Boo home at only 10 weeks old. The thought of me(who gets easily chilled) & my 2 lb pup standing around outside at 20 degrees or below was a "chilling" thought.So I tried the peepads with minimal success.The beginning of March,I decided to be brave & even though it was still cold, I began the outdoor pottytraining process.Thankfully Boo caught on fast,Spring arrived, & by then Boo was pottytrained. I now have Hannah who also came to us in Jan. during cold weather & peepadtrained but with many accidents. I had always intended to retrain her to outdoor potty, but she wanted nothing to do with it & by the time warm weather arrived, she was so much improved,I let her keep her pottypads. I always say she is 99.99% peepad trained because she does now occasionally potty outside & she still does have a rare pee accident. I myself think it would be very hard to outdoor pottytrain a tiny Malt puppy or any toy breed puppy in extremely cold weather. I've never pottytrained any other dogs, so I cannot say there is a difference. I can only say I was a novice & don't consider either of my Maltese as hard to pottytrain. If I ever adopt another one, I sure hope it's during warm weather though.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I'm a grandmother and have had all sizes of dogs the last 45 years. The last 2 Maltese. I think 'potty' training is all 'people' training not dog. All dogs who have lived in my house potty outside regardless of size. The sooner you are able to start the outside training the better. The puppies are raised inside with pee pads and if you continue that at home in an ex-pen it will be harder to transition to outside.

I had never heard of "pee pads" either before coming to SM. For a long time I couldn't understand people having dogs go inside. I haven't lived in a situation where a dog needed to go inside. I now realize that for some living situations that is the only choice. It works and people can have pets where they wouldn't of years ago before pee pads.

I really don't know if Shoni is completely 'trust worthy' in my house. The reason I don't is I just take him outside and say "go potty" every 2-4 hrs. I don't wait to give him a reason to have an accident. I suppose at some time I will let up on the auto-potty trips--- The thing with him is he isn't a barker. I can't get him to bark for things like "I want out of my crate, or out the door." He barks at strangers outside the window, that is all. If he wants outside he simply looks at me and figures I "know"! I guess our communication is too acute. :brownbag: My fault I haven't given him a reason to "ask" for anything I guess. :blush:


----------



## fuggles123

I trained Fuggles to use an indoor potty system in less than 4 days. After about 3 months, I started training him to go outdoors as well. He now knows how to use both the indoor potty as well as going outdoors. 

Between the age of 3 months to 9 months, he had one accident and that's it.


----------



## elizabeth

QUOTE (fuggles123 @ Dec 9 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686310


> I trained Fuggles to use an indoor potty system in less than 4 days. After about 3 months, I started training him to go outdoors as well. He now knows how to use both the indoor potty as well as going outdoors.
> 
> Between the age of 3 months to 9 months, he had one accident and that's it.[/B]


you give me great hope!!!! Thats what we want to do with Bella!!! I have a ? but gotta run so I will PM you later!!!!
Blessings,
Elizabeth


----------



## carrie

good luck. massimo was trained within a 2 week period. mini...she's 2 and still not completely trained. she will OCCASIONALLY hit the pad. she WILL and DOES potty outside, but then when she feels like it pees anywhere she feels like it on the carpet. and, if anyone knows me, they know i'm an excellent house trainer. so i just don't know what her friggen problem is.

i recently took in a 14 month old mixed large breed dog that was abandoned and left in a small cage outdoors 24/7. that's all he knew. never had any sort of training or anything. it took me about 3 weeks to completely house train him. hasn't had an accident once. he now knows "sit", "stay", "down" and many other commands. he was relatively easy to train....even tho he was left all alone outdoors in a small cage with no human contact.

but mini? still not.

you're guess is as good as mine.


----------



## sadiesmom

After years of battling fleas with a poodle trained to go outside, I changed my theory about 14 years ago. I house trained to papers with my poodle. She did O.K., really pretty good. Since I lost her I bought a maltese. Only 4 months ago, I decided to pee pad train. After several months of having pads in every room, which she used I decided that I needed to get her narrowed down to one room. This is working great so far and I am working my way with her to the utility room. We have made it to one room away from the utility room. I began by treating her every time she used the pads, then I started to treat (about 3 weeks ago)her only when she used one particular pad only. I have put her treats near her pad so she is reminded that she will get one when does her business THERE. Now.....when she does her business, she sits and barks, looking at her treats, telling us that she has been a good girl. It is really fun watching her. She will literally 'call' us to the pad to let us know when she has used it. So far, no night time 'calls'. This has been working great!


----------



## binniebee

Hi! Just wanted to say that the only problem I have had with house training Midis, my current 2-yr old Malt and my last one, RIP, Casper who lived to be 14 1/2 yrs old was that they do NOT like the rain! The cold weather was never a deterrent to them going out to pee or poop. But rain, or really wet, "rainish" weather would keep them from doing their business outside. I solved the problem by providing a pee pad near the back door where they go out to pee. Both used that when they couldn't seem to handle the rain. Snow wasn't a problem and neither was cold or hot temperatures, but rain....well, Maltese just do not like rain. 

I have had a Toy Poodle and a Yorkie prior to my two Maltese and I can tell you that neither of them were as well house trained as my two Maltese. However, I was much younger and had a lot of small kids, baby-stuff going on at that time and couldn't really intelligently address the issue. I knew better by the time I got my first Maltese, and much, much better by the time I got Midis.

Malts are GREAT! 

Cyndi


----------



## Jojo5

Mari B said:


> I'm just wondering after reading many, many housetraining nightmares on SM, why you can't housetrain a Maltese like you do other small dogs?
> 
> I've housetrained 4 toy breed pups, all were approx 3 lbs when they arrived at my home (anywhere between 10 wks and 4 months). A couple were rescues, a couple were well-bred. We just walked them to the door, let them out to the dog potty area and said "go potty", praised them, rewarded with a little treat upon coming back in. We took them out every hour or so at first, after play, after sleeping, after eating, etc. We fed on schedule, took water up at 9pm or so, did crate training, etc. We did this even in winter, we live in MN (mind, we have a covered/walled potty that doesn't get rain or snow). We never used pee-pads, didn't use an x-pen or anything. I dont' work so I kept the dog with me whereever I was in the house, took it out frequently and dilegently. In some cases there was another dog or dogs in the house that was setting an example and the pup would traips along and follow them down the hall to the potty door when I would say "let's go out".
> 
> I'm just confused why it seems so challenging based on what I'm reading on SM?


I am utterly confused as to why they say Maltese are so hard to toilet train. My little one was clean at 12 weeks. I think every dog is completely different.


----------



## maggieh

Jojo5 said:


> I am utterly confused as to why they say Maltese are so hard to toilet train. My little one was clean at 12 weeks. I think every dog is completely different.


This thread is 12 years old.


----------

